# How do I do a 'mudan�a' with my filmmaking gear to Brazil?



## jamiekennerley

*How do I do a 'mudança' with my filmmaking gear to Brazil?*

Hi all,

I'm from the UK. and slowly but surely building a house with my Brazilian wife in Paraty, RJ. We're in the UK at the moment, but I've just got my permanent visa, so the next time we come to Brazil in March I want to bring all my camera equipment (I'm a cameraman) so I can start to work there. I'm just conscious that I should do an official mudança with my equipment so I can bring it in legally - without paying import duties - as it's worth an awful lot of money. I just can't find any clear information on how to do this, what forms to fill in etc.

I travel quite a lot for work, so will likely be in and out of Brazil with my gear quite a lot, so I really do need the paperwork that says my kit has a right to be there.

Can anyone advise?

Thanks,

Jamie Kennerley


----------



## jamiekennerley

PS. I should say that I don't need any kind of shipment help, as I'll just be bringing my kit on the plane with me, it's just what paperwork I need to complete, if anyone has info on this. Thanks.


----------



## flaviaeliane

Hello, I did a quick search and found the information in Portuguese. Sorry, I only had about 5 minutes do find it. Probably you can find it in English somewhere, but I will post it here in Portuguese anyways and maybe your wife can help you. Let me know if you need more help!

Viajantes em SituaÃ§Ãµes Especiais

Migrantes

O estrangeiro que ingressar no País para nele residir, de forma permanente , além da isenção sobre a bagagem acompanhada , concedida a qualquer viajante, tem direito também à isenção relativa aos seguintes bens, novos ou usados:

Móveis e outros bens de uso doméstico; e 

Ferramentas, máquinas, aparelhos e instrumentos, necessários ao exercício de sua profissão, arte ou ofício individualmente considerada ( deve ser comprovada a atividade desenvolvida pelo viajante no exterior ).


----------



## jamiekennerley

Thanks so much for posting this. I'd got this far actually, in that I know it's possible, I'm just not sure how to actually 'execute' it! In that, whether there's an actual form I need to fill in or whether I just declare it as customs and then they go through it and give me whatever permission I need...? That part of it I'm finding it hard to get an answer on...


----------



## debzor

I recall when I received my permanent visa I was able to bring my personal and business stuff in - up to 3 months before the grant of my visa, and up to 6 months after it, without incurring any penalties. Try to contact the Brazilian Consulate in London, and they should be able to help with the paperwork.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

I would simply declare it on entry. Have your wife translate that you want it registered that you are bringing it in on your official move to Brazil.

But contacting the Consulate in London is good advice too. - Not that I found the Consulate to be of much use back in the 1980s. Maybe things have changed?


----------



## jamiekennerley

Thanks guys. 

My concern about declaring it on entry is that it's worth almost 200,000 reais, so if they really wanted to kick up a fuss then I guess they could. Plus, I have a gig almost immediately when I arrive, so I can't afford to have my kit confiscated!

But yes, in theory, i have 6 months to bring my stuff in import-free. That's still the rule. I'm trying with the consulate but not managed to get to a point of understanding yet. Will keep trying.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

So the Consulate remains useless then.
In 1987, they told me that I could get permanent residence but could not naturalize, being former military.
I moved here in 1988 and in 1997, I naturalized. 

*I seriously doubt that your gear will be confiscated.*
Tourists come in with expensive stuff, then leave later, with no problems.
Just declare it, and explain that you are moving here. Print out the law that permits you to bring your personal possesions, but my guess is that the customs guy/gal will probably just shrug and let you through no problem.

On two trips as a tourist, (1984 & 1986,) and 5 trips abroad since living here from 1988, I can tell you that it is difficult for foreigners to be stopped.
They are more likely to be stopped leaving the country (if they are young,) due to the fact that some will be taking drugs overseas. (Mules.)
One time (1991) I presented myself at customs due to having brought in a shotgun.
I was delt with politely.
It was held for two weeks untill I produced the paperwork from the Army, and could pick it up.
But I am talking about a firearm here, and not cameras that don't require licences.
The same happened in 2000 when I brought in an Air Rifle for a friend.
Simple process. It was held for several days untill I got the paperwork done.

The customs people at the airport are not idiots. They are 'on show' to the world's visitors and know what they are doing.


----------



## jamiekennerley

Yes, in my experience carrying around every possible document or print-out or photocopy that could help your case is the way to get stuff done in Brazil. This is good advice.


----------



## debzor

One of the problems you will face is that interpretations of rules and of the law in Brazil is very subjective (ie not objective). That is to say application of regulations, etc can be very different with each official, depending on how they view, interpret and apply them. 

I went to one tax office with a certain set of papers and was refused what I wanted, but a different one down the road the same day was more than happy to help and give me what I wanted...

The key for you, Jamie, is to be able to prove that the items are not new (or being imported at the time, nor for the first time), and that you have the original receipt of purchase, etc. But I am also certain you will have 'challenges' on rare occasions. It is good advice to always carry much more paperwork than you ever think you are going to need.

But under no circumstances try to import a gun!! That is illegal now...


----------



## AnthonyRMC

debzor said:


> But under no circumstances try to import a gun!! That is illegal now...


No. It isn't.
As a shooting club member, or fireams collector, one can import guns and acessories.
There is a 60% tax on the cost, and the process is done with the Army.
I am a collector and shooting club member, so I do know what I am talking about in this case.

But for sure, try bringing in a gun without the correct documentation, and you will have a problem. 

The government has basically tried to prohibit firearms for law abiding citizens, whilst our criminals run free, 'armed to the teeth'.


----------



## debzor

Naturally I meant in the normal course of bringing items into Brazil, without a special permit.


----------

